# Can Iverson and Anthony co-exist?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is an old question, but still a relevent one. Watching the Houston game, I remembered that Anthony started struggling in Iverson's 51 point game in LA, before which Iverson had been starting to struggle. Iverson's kept up his performance while Anthony kept struggling. Then, as soon as Anthony heats up tonight, Iverson cools off. What's the deal?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The logical answer would be that there's not enough shots to go around, but watching the game last night, that didn't really seem to be the case. I really can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nuggets suck!

This team goes nowhere in the playoffs. Trade Melo/Kmart for 2 superstars.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Nuggets suck!
> 
> This team goes nowhere in the playoffs. Trade Melo/Kmart for 2 superstars.


yeah,ok


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

LMAO @ that guy

Anyways, I don't know man. Some games it looks like things are good but then others they just look like they have no chemistry. AI is my favorite player so I really want this to work, I hope they make a trade to improve the team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

they don't run an offense. There's no cutting, or movement, its just melo or AI isolating. Every once and a while, they'll try to pick, but Melo sucks at setting screens.


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> they don't run an offense. There's no cutting, or movement, its just melo or AI isolating. Every once and a while, they'll try to pick, but Melo sucks at setting screens.


they dont run an offense because karl doesnt have a playbook and never has. he doesnt know how to cater for 2 superstars to make them more effective. i think they could co-exist and learn how to play for eachother is they had a coach with half a clue imo.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont think so. You need to have a balance of power. You got two guys that all they want to do is score and shoot and be gangsters.
Gangsters never win. You need positive, TEAM players. Not ball hog shooters covered in tatoos


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Tell me how in the hell either one of them are gangsters. Them having tats has nothing to do with them on the court, there's players on Portland with tats also.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Karl is the big problm. He doesn't utilize his bench (where the glue and chemistry comes from) at all. 

However, we have YET to play one game where we have at least 90% of our players healthy. 

We need to get all the players back, and then rip Karl for his ineptitude.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Can Iverson and Anthony co-exist? *

Yes, but they are going to need help. Both players dropped 34 points on Portland tonight and still came up short. Denver is also going to need for their bench to step up and produce more points.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Resume said:


> I dont think so. You need to have a balance of power. You got two guys that all they want to do is score and shoot and be gangsters.
> Gangsters never win. You need positive, TEAM players. Not ball hog shooters covered in tatoos


Tim Duncan has a tattoo, don't let him near your kids.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

They both are whinny little girls. Both AI and Carmelo both cry like little b*****. They foul on every offensive position and whine on defense. They remind me of the Blazers '02-'06


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

RW#30, what is the point of this post? Sounds like you're descirbing every NBA player in history.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Resume said:


> I dont think so. You need to have a balance of power. You got two guys that all they want to do is score and shoot and be gangsters.
> Gangsters never win. You need positive, TEAM players. Not ball hog shooters covered in tatoos


Idiot


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Since both of them play almost exclusively in isolation, no they cannot coexist. The game turns into "you shot last time, now's my turn".


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sure they can co-exist, they are getting along and the Nuggets will make the playoffs. The point is thats not really what you are asking.
both need to operate with the ball to be effective. melo doesnt slash and work through screens. he doesnt operate like a miller or rip hamilton. He wants the ball on the wing or in the post and he wants to go one on one. He's a really effective option. Hes rebounding and passing well. He's an outstanding player.
now you have AI. He's part of a backcourt that is short and will struggle to defend dominant taller wings. AI has tried to be a team player and wants to win, problem is AI needs the rock in his hands too. his FG percentage is with Melos right now, but history suggests that Melo will over 82 games shoot a higher percentage.
The only way the Nuggets have a shot at contending is if they get a taller guy in their backcourt that can do the following. Defend Wings. Hit Outside shots. Handle the rock so AI can play off the ball some or a lot. Nobody on the roster fits that description.
One guy that fits that description and would be easy to trade for does come to mind. I've thought about other options, but this is the only deal that I see that wouldnt adversely hurt the Nuggets in the long run. You give up an expiring contract and you get back John Salmons and Justin Williams
Salmons was a little cold against the Nuggets. On the year he is shooting 50% from the field and 49% from the three point line. Salmons and AI might have issues, but I think Salmons might be a roleplayer the Nuggets could get a lot out of. He doesnt turn the ball over and he rebounds well. 
I say why the hell not. Do the deal!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Interesting thought as always, nbanoitall. I wouldn't mind seeing it happen, but what would Denver be willing to give up that would appeal to the Kings? 

A package of Chucky Atkins and J.R. Smith for Salmons works financially. Sacramento ends up with another injured point guard (but one that could be a stopgap for them once healthy if they can find a taker for Bibby), and a young athletic shooter who needs to mature hugely and would ride the pine behind their best player.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That would work, except that Salmons and AI hate each other, Salmons is very turnover prone at point guard, and isn't very good at setting up other people.

Of course, he could have grown out of his inconsistency, but I have nothing but bad memories of the guy in philly. He was an absolute disapointment. And menatally, one of the softest players I've seen.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> That would work, except that Salmons and AI hate each other, Salmons is very turnover prone at point guard, and isn't very good at setting up other people.
> 
> Of course, he could have grown out of his inconsistency, but I have nothing but bad memories of the guy in philly. He was an absolute disapointment.


all this said, if all they gave up was atkins and jr I'd do it. I've hated the atkins signing from the get go, and jr drives me nuts, so it would be worth the gamble.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Mateo said:


> Since both of them play almost exclusively in isolation, no they cannot coexist. The game turns into "you shot last time, now's my turn".


You stole that from Bill Simmons.:naughty:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I still believe that Antonio Daniels would be the best fit to play with Iverson. Marquis Daniels is also another option.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> You stole that from Bill Simmons.:naughty:


I stole it from watching them play. Neither player is good at playing off the ball. Either that or they don't trust each other enough to play off the ball.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Mateo said:


> I stole it from watching them play. Neither player is good at playing off the ball. Either that or they don't trust each other enough to play off the ball.


Not only that, neither can hit open shots. On the rare occasion when one (usually Iverson) creates an open shot for the other, they always miss it.


----------



## scooterk (Sep 1, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> Not only that, neither can hit open shots. On the rare occasion when one (usually Iverson) creates an open shot for the other, they always miss it.


They can't hit any shots, but manage to be in the top five scorers the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'll just say Salmons has really impressed me this year. I'm not sure they make the deal you proposed, but I know they would take the expiring contract.
Najera has impressed the hell out of me, but this is probably his last year here. He works so hard, even on his jumper.... but nothing is free.
Speaking of the Salmons AI issues, I kinda had something in my mind. When the Nuggets go into the off season (assuming they didnt win the western conference finals or anything) they will be taking offers on the veteran players.
I've really been watching Rip Hamilton play a lot and have been thinking he is the perfect two guard to play with Melo. I've kinda thought about seeing Salmons and Hamilton in the backcourt. 
Then Melo at the small forward. But I could also see the Nuggets bringing in another wing and moving Melo the four spot and kinda doing a phoenix thing.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> They can't hit any shots, but manage to be in the top five scorers the league.


right. now read what I said. And when you're done, take your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Mateo said:


> I stole it from watching them play. Neither player is good at playing off the ball. Either that or they don't trust each other enough to play off the ball.


I agree with the statement, it's just that Bill Simmons used that line in an article that came out like last week.

And there was a thread in the NBA General forum a couple months back asking which one player you would most like to see play alongside your favorite player, and my answer was Rip for Carmelo. He's in great shape year in and year out, he can shoot the ball, he plays defense, and he loves playing off the ball (one more Reggie comparison on ESPN though, and I'm going to murder someone). Camby and JR for Rip, anyone? :biggrin: Hoopshype's numbers have it working, ESPN trade machine says not even close. Anybody know if Camby's making 8 mill or 11.25 this year?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

11 million for cap purposes because he met performance bonuses last season.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> And there was a thread in the NBA General forum a couple months back asking which one player you would most like to see play alongside your favorite player, and my answer was Rip for Carmelo. He's in great shape year in and year out, he can shoot the ball, he plays defense, and he loves playing off the ball (one more Reggie comparison on ESPN though, and I'm going to murder someone). Camby and JR for Rip, anyone? :biggrin: Hoopshype's numbers have it working, ESPN trade machine says not even close. Anybody know if Camby's making 8 mill or 11.25 this year?


My Rip suggestion would be for this summer. If the Nuggets dont really impress in the playoffs, and the Celtics go to the finals (like i believe they will) then the Nuggets will look to unload their vets and Dumars will be at the point where he figures why not shake things up.
I'd like to see the Nuggets make those moves before the draft. If a Rip deal is done before the draft then finding a big would make more sense than a two guard. (depends on a great deal).
But what I would do if I was GM was trade Najera for Salmons and Justin Williams. Then if things dont work out in the playoffs look to move the vets.
Ideally if you get rip hamilton and you already have salmons then you should draft a front court player instead of a wing.
My suggestion is Jason Thompson 6-11 250lbs from Rider. 20 ppg 11rpg 3bpg. shooting .535 from the floor. Has range to the three point line.
Then Roby in the second round.


----------

